# Bryant's Spring Fling, Collinsville, VA, June 8th, MECA 2X event



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I just saw this event pop up in the last week, about 4 hours away for me so I am in. Since I missed Shake the Lake last weekend due to a bum foot I am going to do this show instead. Anyone else going.

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/6-08-13VA.jpg


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Navy Chief said:


> I just saw this event pop up in the last week, about 4 hours away for me so I am in. Since I missed Shake the Lake last weekend due to a bum foot I am going to do this show instead. Anyone else going.
> 
> http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/6-08-13VA.jpg


Not gonna promise anything, but I might be able to make this one. I need to do a little fab work and my install is in a "good enough for the move trip" status.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

GLN305 said:


> Not gonna promise anything, but I might be able to make this one. I need to do a little fab work and my install is in a "good enough for the move trip" status.


Let me know and we can caravan it, I was thinking about leaving early sat morning.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Navy Chief said:


> Let me know and we can caravan it, I was thinking about leaving early sat morning.


OK, will do. Would be nice to make a show right away. Mapquest shows just over 4 hours driving time, that sound about right from Newport News?


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

GLN305 said:


> OK, will do. Would be nice to make a show right away. Mapquest shows just over 4 hours driving time, that sound about right from Newport News?


4 hours is what I got also, your only 20 minutes from me. I work in Newport news if you want to meet one night.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm planning on making it. Andy said it was too far to travel to this show from VA Beach - must be much closer from Newport News


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

bertholomey said:


> I'm planning on making it. Andy said it was too far to travel to this show from VA Beach - must be much closer from Newport News


I've been bugging Andy (req) all week about going, even if he just rides with me. Hopefully he will chime in to the thread. He needs an excuse to show off those 18s he just installed.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok, last chance who is going.

Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 lowered blue Silverado (might be bringing req)


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Mark (Navy Chief) 2002 lowered blue Silverado (might be bringing req)

Jason (bertholomey) blue sporty car - 1st comp


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

It's my first show also, I'll be in mod street due to kick panels what class are you in.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Good luck guys, if I hadn't committed to the Knoxville show allready I would come to this one.......its definately closer to tha house.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

claydo said:


> Good luck guys, if I hadn't committed to the Knoxville show allready I would come to this one.......its definately closer to tha house.


Just blame the weather and say you dont want to drive that far.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I should be in Street, but I'll have to consult the glorious rules so there won't be any surprises.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

bertholomey said:


> I should be in Street, but I'll have to consult the glorious rules so there won't be any surprises.


Steve stern is running the show so it shouldn't be hard to get an answer. Im texting with Andy, I think he is going to ride with me. When I said leave at 5 am he stopped responding, lol.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Navy Chief said:


> Steve stern is running the show so it shouldn't be hard to get an answer. Im texting with Andy, I think he is going to ride with me. When I said leave at 5 am he stopped responding, lol.


Are you sure he's running the show?
he just had heart surgery last week.....was just released from Hospital a few days ago...


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Not gonna be able to make this one, few things came up that are gonna eat up time and money for me this weekend. Have a good time, I'll make the next one.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Mic10is said:


> Are you sure he's running the show?
> he just had heart surgery last week.....was just released from Hospital a few days ago...


I was just going off of the flyer and I think he posted on their Facebook page. Was it a planned surgery, hope he is doing ok.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I sent an email to Joe at Bryant's, and he said they are still on and Stern is still planning on judging. Joe didn't know if there would be another judge or not. It will likely be cruddy weather, but oh well.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Partly cloudy and hot in Knoxville sun. Hopefully my second comp will be a dry one! Hope you guys stay dry as well!


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

All packed up and ready to go. Bringing Andy and his RTA. See you tomorrow.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Good times?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Good times! It was great meeting Mark (Navy Chief), and it is always good times hanging with Andy (REQ). I'm very glad that Mark hit him over the head and threw him into his truck. 

Some might be glad to know that it was Andy who made the first strike concerning the bathroom comments. We were worried about the rain, but it drizzled at 0845 when I arrived, and then the sun came out, and it was a beautiful early Summer day for the rest of the afternoon. 

Steve was the sole judge (again), the other judge (2x event) wasn't able to make it. Steve judged show and shine, install, and SQ first - completed our award 'ceremony' and let us go (about 1430) before all of the SPL folks were done. There were only 3 competitors in SQL, so it didn't take very long. 

The venue



The crowd





SPL!









1st pass was 161db or so - don't know what the 2nd pass was




SQ!

Mark's truck


2/3's of the field



Loading the back seat 





Don't know if this extreme angle affected my staging score or not 



Mark's hardware



The butterfly that was so viciously knocked out of the sky by REQ



His 'What's the big deal' look  He assured me that it flew away unscathed.....



So certainly a great time was had by all. Especially when we finally ate lunch at Fenderz - BLT and Chicken Tenders on Pretzel Rolls! And amazing Onion Rings!!!


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Must agree, great time. Nice little show to collect some points, also having Steve Stern as the SQL judge for my first show was nice. In the end I walked away with:

SQL Best of Show (1 of 3 SQL competitors)
SQL Mod Street 1st (only Mod Street competitor) 
RTA Feq Out 1st (only RTA competitor)
SQL Best Install 1st (only install competitor)
Mild Truck 1st (I deserve this)





I had a great time and I learned a lot. I got some great feedback from both Jason and Andy as well as Steve Stern. Now it is time to tune, tune, tune.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice hardware chief!...........glad y'all had fun, ill be off at about 4 in the am to Tennessee. Thanks for the pics jason.


----------

